# hi,everyone!nice to meet you!



## art1718 (Nov 14, 2007)

Dear friend:
How are you!
I have a website. The address is: www.art1718.com.
I sell the International famous brand: such as ADIDAS&NiKE&PUMA etc sport shoes and clothes. and the watch&handbag&belts etc.
I have many good antiques and collection. If you like, please view my website and tell your friends. I think I will give you much surprise!
If you want wholesale, I will give you the big discount!
My web:www.art1718.com
My email: [email protected]


----------

